
Newsweek on the cooling world - robotrout
http://www.denisdutton.com/cooling_world.htm
======
SamAtt
I'm not a Global Warming advocate.

But I've never found the "Global Cooling" argument very compelling. I don't
think you can take any misconception from 34 years ago and use it to
invalidate a current scientific theory because the technology we use to
measure and extrapolate has increased so greatly.

Keep in mind this article was written only 4 years after the first commercial
microprocessor was release (the 4-bit Intel 4004). So you can't even compare
our ability to measure and interrupt data now to what they had then.

------
jsz0
Newsweek is not a good resource for judging the true scientific research of
the era. Newsweek spins stories to sell magazines. If anyone is curious about
the real details of the research I would suggest reading:

The Myth Of The 1970s Global Cooling Scientific Consensus by Thomas C.
Peterson, William m. Connolley, and John Fleck

[http://ams.allenpress.com/archive/1520-0477/89/9/pdf/i1520-0...](http://ams.allenpress.com/archive/1520-0477/89/9/pdf/i1520-0477-89-9-1325.pdf)

------
chrischen
When were clean air legislations enacted? Maybe that halted the possible
cooling effects of soot, and allowed temperatures to start rising.

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's actually an important effect, decreases in aerosols has probably caused
an increase in temperature especially in urban areas in the western
industrialized world. Interestingly, the increasing use of coal burning to
fuel developing economies, especially in China, is leading to increasing local
cooling in some areas.

~~~
pshapiro138
But you can't deny the fact that burning those chemicals releases gasses into
the atmosphere which lead to a runaway greenhouse effect. That's no good for
Earth's environment if life is to survive nearly as well as it did 10 years
ago.

------
pshapiro138
I'm confused -- are they saying that the Earth is cooling or is the
temperature increasing??

